# UGH I am SO frustrated!



## lupinfarm (Dec 16, 2009)

My girls got blood taken today, were NOT happy about it and the vet had to jab Mione like 5 times to get a decent amount of blood. Cissy wasn't so bad, the vet tried to get her without shaving her neck but she is like a woolly mammoth and she had to be shaved. Mione was the challenge though, we couldn't get anything out of her. It was like she had no blood and no matter what angle the needle went in, the vet only got tiny amounts so we picked her up and then she started bleeding REALLY well. After the vet went I went to fill up their water pail with hot water and fluff/add hay. I fluffed their last remaining flake to find.. IT WAS FILLED WITH MOLD. Like crazy amounts of mold. Like Farmers Lung inducing mold!! I'm freaking out crazy-like and I showed my mom. We went into the garage to check some of the other bales and came up with no more mold. This crazy molding flake was the first flake in the first bale we opened, the rest of the bale is FINE. 

So now I have to check the bale thoroughly before I feed to make sure there is no more moldy hay. We had a wet summer and farmers had a hard time bringing in hay without it getting wet. I AM going to tell my hay guy when I pick up more hay that we had a slight mold issue but I was SO worried because they've had this hay for a couple days now and they obviously KNEW there was something wrong with the flake because they wouldn't eat it. I should have checked at the beginning but we've never had to deal with moldy hay. 

And to add to the frustration our reproduction strap hinges for the linen closet aren't in. 

And the WORST part? Nacho seems to be deficient sexually. As many of you know, we breed Miniature Labradoodles and this year Nacho, our stud, has only managed to breed one of our poodles for some reason. He just can't seem to get it in the right spot, and to make matters worse now he needs to go to the vet because we noticed blood on the end of his junk today. It's not from the girl, she's actually not in heat anymore even though he's convinced she is (HE'S EVEN GUARDING HER!) so it's blood from him. He hasn't been bleeding otherwise, just after attempting to breed. 

I'm also getting extra sick of people telling me my two horses should be in the same field. I CANNOT seperate them if I need to work with one of them if I put them together. I PERSONALLY think that would be foolish considering Mylie's ground-work and fear issues and Luna's leading issues. If I put them together NOW, I'll never get them out again. I PLAN to put them together eventually, but I want to be able to work with them seperately until I feel they have progressed enough to be put together.



Oh and I have an interview/trial/meet-n-greet on Friday at a local Therapeutic Riding School as a barn hand. Hopefully I get the job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like a fun day. Hopefully no more of your bales are moldy. I guess it wouldn't make you feel better that I had the vet out to pull blood on my new boer goat and we had no problems whatsoever to get blood. 

You do what you have to do with your horses. I would want to be able to handle them too.

Good luck with your interview!


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL It was not very fun drawing blood. Cissy wasn't SO bad, she wasn't cooperative but she did stand in the end and we got blood pretty quickly, Mione on the other hand wouldn't bleed! It took like 15 minutes to get her bleeding enough to fill the vacutube. Yikes! 

I got the lecture from the vet concerning breeding Pygmies and birthing issues. I think Cissy will be fine when she gets pregnant/kids -- She had one kid before and had no issues with it. If Mione doesn't get big enough, I won't breed her. Plain and simple.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 17, 2009)

rough day definitely

I sure have days where it seems nothing goes easy...well more than a few of my fair share.....haha

who says the horses have to be in the same field?
tell them to buzz off!
LOL
do what you want and if someone persists or whatever, tell them to mind their own business in life.  Simple as that.  Shut them down....I would.

hang in there...do what you want!!


----------



## mully (Dec 17, 2009)

A friend used to tell me " days can be bad some are just "worser" than others" That sure says it all for me. This year has been so wet and hay seems to be a problem. I am just sick of the mud I am waiting for it to freeze.


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 17, 2009)

mully said:
			
		

> A friend used to tell me " days can be bad some are just "worser" than others" That sure says it all for me. This year has been so wet and hay seems to be a problem. I am just sick of the mud I am waiting for it to freeze.


LOL our mud is frozen, it was -17 Celcius today but nice and sunny. Mylie was laying down sunning herself when I got down there to work with her.


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 17, 2009)

OH NO now another crisis!!

We went out to get gas for the truck and a timmies and when I turned up the driveway what looked like a dog was trotting up the driveway!!! It's not the usual Akbash who likes to adopt our goats as his livestock to guard. My mom was convinced it was a coyote but it was huge and by itself, kind of looked like a german shepherd X, then she was talking about maybe hybrids but you don't hear of them often out here. 

I think it's a Rotti/German Shepherd X. ANYWAY he goes off sprinting into Mark's land to the left of the drive when i started to speed up (if he didn't get off the drive i was fully okay with hitting him, i won't lie, he looked like he was making way to the horses and I CANNOT lose my horses or sustain any injuries to them because of some dumb dog or a coyote X). 

I'm really worried now cause I do night check at 10pm (sometimes 1am-3am, but mostly at 10pm) and I do it alone and i have to take a flashlight and leave the truck lights on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully it is just someone's dog that accidently got loose and is now home.


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too. I'm hoping it's not a coyote or coyote hybrid. Didn't look like it to me. 

I'm kind of worried about doing night check and fill up water tonight with that dog out there.


----------

